

Follow Hacker News on Twitter - riklomas
http://twitter.com/newsycombinator
I made a script that takes the top 5 stories from Hacker News and feeds them to Twitter, so you can get breaking stories directly to your Twitter stream
======
brk
cool. am following as NotoriousBRK.

~~~
riklomas
It updates every hour so it should show new stories pretty regularly, I made
this for myself but I thought that other people on here would fine it useful
too

~~~
brk
Hourly is good. Any more frequent and it might be annoying ;)

~~~
riklomas
I made a very similar bot for del.icio.us popular too, if anyone's interested:

<http://twitter.com/twittilicious>

~~~
marcus
Why not write something generic that lets you follow any RSS you want on
twitter in an hourly interval...

------
danielbower
heh. I like how the top story is this story.

------
danielbower
nice work mr lomas.

